

[Tell PG] Bug in submit - heroic

If one submits a post with a trailing &#x27;&#x2F;&#x27; and then the same URL without the trailing &#x27;&#x2F;&#x27; then the post is counted as a different URL.
======
selectnull
Technically, those are different URLs. Often, one redirects to another or
serve the same content.

------
wglb
This is pretty well known. If you append additional query term to the end of a
URL, same thing happens.

